# Assoon as I plug in charger smoke emits.



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

I just bought a used Asus g72gx-rbbx05. When i plug in the charger smoke instantly comes out with or without battery in. The laptop is off while I did this and I have no charge. Any idea what the problem is? What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Take it back !

Something is obviously shorting out and there's no telling what damage may have been to the motherboard.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Indeed, you've been swindled into buying a broken computer.

You should have tried it before you got it. Made sure it worked. If you bought this off of craigslist, or from someone on the street, kiss that money goodbye

Also, check to see if it has ram or a hard drive. You might have _really_ been screwed


----------



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

Has a harddrive. Got it off ebay. Got it for 375. Owner female said it worked fine when battery is charged.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Use e-bay's redress procedure to complain about faulty goods.

What else was in the description ?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try to get a refund, or at least a partial refund.

If it worked fine with a charged battery, that may be the case, but how would you CHARGE the battery if the power supply from the AC adapter to the battery is fried?

Did it ship with a power plug? Are you using a brand name power plug? Using a generic third party plug on a laptop is never a good idea, as it might fry it like you described.


----------



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

Well. This is what it said:

------------"Heres what happened to me with this. One day I thought my battery went out so I charged it some then the charger started making a humming sound through the charger it sounded like. So I bought a new cheap charger on eBay from China, same thing. So I bought a new battery, same thing. 

This unit works perfect on a full charge WITHOUT THE CHARGER PLUGGED IN.

I had a couple of computer guys tell me it could be anything from a new charger to something goofy in the charging port area to a motherboard. But I have no idea at all. I do not use a gaming computer anymore and this has sat for 3 months and its time to let my baby go!

Last time I tried this the same thing happened and also noticed a funny smell coming from the back of the computer. This item is absolutely being sold AS-IS with no returns so please folks plan on being a computer guy who can fix this or taking it to a repair shop."--------------

So no chance or refund really. I'm willing to pay some money to get it fixed because I dont want it to be a complete waste. How difficult is it to find the exact problem?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it's working fine just on battery then it could be a faulty power jack which is causing the short which shouldn't be too difficult to replace.


----------



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

If the fuse blew would allow smoke like I am describing? Could it be just the fuse?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If a fuse blew then there wouldn't be a circuit for it to short.

That is the purpose of fuses, to protect a circuit and its components from damage when too much current is applied.

As the computer works fine and the problem only occurs when AC power is used, then the fault must lay within that locale.

As you say you are prepared to pay to have this fixed, then take it in to a repair shop.


----------



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

I know I just dont want it to be the motherboard. There like 250$


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

The problem *is* the motherboard.. But not the whole board. Only the bit that goes from the AC outlet to the battery/rest of the board. Your board isn't bad, only that bit is.

If you have some knowhow, it should be fixable.. But in all likelyhood, you don't need a new board


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the A/C power adapter the proper unit for the laptop?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ratigan said:


> I know I just dont want it to be the motherboard. There like 250$


If you know a reputable repair shop where you could trust them not to try and rip you off, then you could ask them to inspect it and let you know what it will take to repair, then to notify you before any repair is effected.

You would still be charged for this, but that way you can decide if the repair is viable rather than wait for a possibly hefty bill landing on you, but to have gone ahead and bought a second hand computer AS-IS and only "worked okay on battery" without any means of redress, was just asking for trouble.

But who said life was easy ?


----------



## Ratigan (May 29, 2012)

Yeah Ive learned. I got it for 360$ and if fixed sells average about 550 600 and it is in great cosmetic condition. So I'm probably going to cut my losses and see if I can get 300 or so. Wouldn't be a bad deal for whoever gets it after me.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you put it on ebay, then make sure your terms are exactly the same as those under which you bought it so there'll be no comebacks.


----------

